# Mechanical PE Exam - HVAC Practice Problems



## saloms (Sep 17, 2013)

I am currently studying for the mechanical PE exam in October. I will be taking the HVAC afternoon section and was curious if anyone knows of additional books or online resources with exam type problems for both morning and afternoon.

I have already gone through the NCEES practice exam and the problems from that I have heard are more realistic to the problems I will see on the test. I have the PPI mechanical practice problem book and practice exam, however these problems are more in depth and harder for the most part when compared to the NCEES practice exam. I am not saying it is a bad thing to master the harder problems, but I would like to study with materials that reflects the test more realistically.

When I studied for the FE exam I used the website www.eitexam.com and it was an awesome resource. I have not found anything similar for the mechanical PE. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know! If not I will continue to use the PPI books.

Thanks


----------



## sycamore PE (Sep 17, 2013)

Do you have 6 Minute Solutions? That's a good problem set.


----------



## saloms (Sep 22, 2013)

I do have the six-minute solutions book. Thanks.


----------

